# SCORE! 1966 Plymouth Barracuda



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I found the kit I've been searching for, the AMT 1966 Plymouth Barracuda, yesterday at the Greater York Extravaganza Toy Show, in York, Pa.
I remember when the Barracuda came out. My brothers and I were fascinated by the large rear window; we didn't realize until much later the car, while revolutionary looking for the time, really was a redress of the rather pedestrian Plymouth Valiant!
But I didn't care. I had the AMT kit as a 12-year-old. I'm sure my mother trashed it when I went into the USAF in 1972, and I've wanted another ever since. But it seemed impossible -- even assembled kits go for $250 and up on eBay. But this one at the York show was $90 (originally $100), so I snatched it up. It's in the original box, which is in great shape. Although it has decals on it, it's unpainted and came apart easily. The only part that's firmly glued in is the "glass" but its in great shape and I'm not touching it.
Ironically, a few tables away I found another 'Cuda kit. It was in good shape as well but was painted. It looked like a lot more work to restore it, so I'm happy with my original find.
It's my understanding AMT seriously altered the molds, which is why the 'Cuda never has been reissued. It would be nice if one of the companies out there could make new molds from an existing kit and put this back on the market.
BTW, does anyone have a scan of the instructions?

Jeff
I also found an Aurora Ford Mustang 2+2 Fastback. There's paint on the box and the body was painted but other than that, it's mint. I had a very good day.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations! Are you going to customize it to be your favorite paint and interior from '66? :lurk5:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I've got to do some research, but probably will build it stock out of the box.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Always a great thing when you get that ONE kit you've searched for for years!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

scooke123 said:


> Always a great thing when you get that ONE kit you've searched for for years!


Absolutely. I know how some people experience a let down after finally getting something they've searched for, but not this time!

Jeff


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

NTRPRZ said:


> It's my understanding AMT seriously altered the molds, which is why the 'Cuda never has been reissued..


my guess is they cut out the rear fenders for the Hemi Under Glass kit (which is possibly being reissued, btw).


----------



## larry scott (Jun 9, 2020)

Instructions 









AMT 1966 Plymouth Barracuda Fastback #6856-150


box art submitted by Bob Black instructions submitted by Scot Fischer



public.fotki.com


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm happy for you, you've finally found your kit. Don't forget to post some pictures of your Cuda...


----------

